# Coffin Lockapolooza!!



## gafftaper (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey a friend just gave me a tip about this place he's now buying his coffin locks from. Check out the wide variety of latch sizes and the crazy receiver styles. If you can't lock it down with something on this site, you built it wrong. 

http://www.norse-inc.com/


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks a ton. I've been looking for a good site to get these from since I first learned of them on a set we rented for Beauty and the Beast.

Thanks =D


----------



## DarSax (Mar 15, 2007)

So how do these work? Basically latches you can't open without a hex key?


----------



## BillESC (Mar 15, 2007)

That's correct. The great thing about them is they are completely invisible, lock and receiver are mounted internally to a roadcase, all that shows is a 1/2" hole.


----------



## Van (Mar 15, 2007)

My favorites are the "cam-ing" Roto-lock type. They hook like a regular coffin lock but then pull the cam in tight once you reef on it. Great for pulling set pieces together.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 15, 2007)

DarSax said:


> So how do these work? Basically latches you can't open without a hex key?



Yes, as Van alluded to, they are great for clamping set pieces and platforms together. Got a large set piece that has to be moved mid show? Some well placed coffin locks are just the ticket to split it in half and secure it back together with pretty good precision.


----------

